# Introducing Defiance Cigars



## xikar-cl (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!

Since you kind cigar enthusiasts are the most knowledgeable and interested in ways to protect your rights to smoke, I'm proud to introduce to you a new, premium cigar entering the market this winter: Defiance Cigars. We (the executives at XIKAR Inc.) have been working for a long time on this new venture: Defiance Cigar Group. With the current legislation threatening cigars, it looks like our efforts are needed more now than ever.

*This medium bodied cigar has been made by master blender Jesus Fuego and aged minimum 4 years.

*We are donating 10% of ALL cigar sales to state coalitions that are fighting anti-cigar legislation & taxes.

Want to aid in the fight JUST by smoking Defiance Cigars? Click here:

http://www.defiancecigars.com/defiance_cigars.php


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very cool - can you give us an idea on the body of these sticks? The Nic filler and Criollo wrapper makes me think med-full.


----------



## xikar-cl (Apr 5, 2007)

After smoking a ton of these over the last year I would say that they aren't too powerful for a mid morning smoke (one of my favorite times of the day) but for the full bodied smoker, you'll still get a kick after dinner with it.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

This is awesome news! I can say that I will really be looking forward to grabbing some of these real soon! I hope Webmeister and I can convince our local guy to get these in stock ASAP!

Thanks for the update Andy and thanks for all your work regarding the taxation issue... Your idea here is a great one!

CD


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

I have one of these resting in my humidor (thanks to Doc Stogie Fresh) and am excited to give it a try!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds like something I'd like to try.
I'd have to cut it with my Xikar of course.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to Cigar Live...look forward to trying your products. Thanks for your efforts with legislation and making a difference.


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

I did a review of these a month ago. Very pleasantly surprised.

Click to see review.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

You mean they are not already cut??? I would think they should be cut, coming from Xikar. LOL


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

12stones said:


> I did a review of these a month ago. Very pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Click to see review.


Ricky, great review. I will look for one or two of these when they come out... every once in a while, I enjoy a milder cigar. This seems like it could be a winner!

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

will have to support in order to fight the liberals


----------

